# power trowel



## banctecbobn (Dec 30, 2005)

Guys,
I can do a great job pouring concrete with a broom finish or finishing with a hand trowel but not with a power trowel. Just poured my garage floor this weekend and the finish is fair to poor. The sun was on part of the pour and the other was shaded. The concrete was setting up at different rates and I had problems getting the two to blend together. I ended up getting the sun soaked area too slick for my taste and the shaded area was okay. The big problem was blending the two together. Ended up with small waves and bumps between the two. This was only the second time using a power trowel as I'm sure everyone has already figured out. lol I messed with pitches and speeds without much luck. Can someone give me some pointers on when to start finishing and what pitches and speeds to use to get the different finishes?

Have a great day,
Bob


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Best advice I can give you about concrete came from an old guy who poured mud for 60 years...he said "you work concrete when it's ready, not when you are ready". Wisdom to remember. I finished a garage floor for a buddy a few weeks ago, and the edges were setting fast..so I toss the machine on and flatten the pitch and away I go...throwing swirls all over......I made half lap passes across the floor...and then quit...3 beers later, hit it again and viola....magic...a nice finish. The biggest thing guys do wrong in finishing concrete is overworking the pour. The problem you have between shaded and sunlit is why I hate doing one...however, I try to wait til the last possible minute to get on the exposed area...a little more pitch..then flatten a little in the shade...then as it is really setting..get a water bottle and go to it....


----------



## banctecbobn (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the input,

I didn't use any water when finishing, is this where I made my mistake. 

Have a great day,
Bob


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Once you do the initial pass with a trowel (and there will be differing opinions on this), you can also lightly wet down the exposed area....to slow it down, and then work it with the shaded part....

One thing I know for sure about concrete, is I am no expert, and every big pour, I learn a new trick it seems like.


----------



## drebich (Sep 2, 2008)

*Finishing a cold joint with a trowel machine*

I have run into this problem quite often. When you are on the harder concrete, make a pass counter clockwise only halfway onto the wetter concrete but don't stop, just let the machine go all the way around untill you are back on the hard stuff. Then let it set a while and do it again. If you try to reverse direction, or go completely into the wet stuff you will just make a pond.


----------



## Chadp (Jan 31, 2013)

*Power trowel*

When it comes to blending a cold joint, for me I find the best way is to hand trowel the cold joint with the steel trowel. When the softer concrete starts to harden the you can blend it in with the power trowel.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I use a water or coke bottle with an 1/8" hole in the top squirt a little where needed. It just takes a few slabs to fiqure it out.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Time and tide.....and concrete....wait for no man. Joasis is right about 'when IT'S ready'.......and finding that spot in time can take some time........my best advice would be to get a pro finisher to help you once or twice.......you will learn more tricks in a few hours than you will learn in years of 'learn by doing'....

One thing I can say is that _most _guys starting on a PT crank it up a little too fast too quickly......


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I also found out from an old fart, that you can't let the mix sit in the truck too long either.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

CarrPainting said:


> I also found out from an old fart, that you can't let the mix sit in the truck too long either.


Oh NO! Yup, starts to cook......I've seen 11 yd trucks sent packing for hanging too long. Unless you just have a hole to fill, once the chemical reaction starts..........:no::no::no:


----------

